# My ever growing collection....



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Sweet collection


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Same here, love the tools and hate their freakin short lived batteries


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

How's the band saw perform ??

Wares the plumb bob laser ??
Lol


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Are you my helper lol.

Looks like the hackzall and impact get the most use.

I'm really considering the hackzall myself as well as the multi tool.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Same here, love the tools and hate their freakin short lived batteries


The new 4.0 and 2.0 batteries are legit. 

But yeah, the batteries don't last long enough. That's why I have 13.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> How's the band saw perform ?? Wares the plumb bob laser ?? Lol


The band saw is great. Cuts up to 3inch, flush against a wall. I use it mainly of all-thread and strut.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

JWBII said:


> Are you my helper lol. Looks like the hackzall and impact get the most use. I'm really considering the hackzall myself as well as the multi tool.



This is actually an older picture, the bandsaw gets the most use. Along with the no hub gun. 

As far as the hackzall goes, the large one in under powered, I only use it for areas I can reach with one hand. The smaller one is great for opening drywall, and smaller PVC. I have burned up 2 so far, and Milwaukee has warranty replaced both. The drywall dust really does a number on it. So blow it out with compressed air after you make those cuts.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm jealous. I have wanted that band saw for over three years now. As my teenage daughter would say that's a Sick collection!


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

How does the bandsaw cut flush against a wall? Doesn't the guard get in the way?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

JWBII said:


> How does the bandsaw cut flush against a wall? Doesn't the guard get in the way?



It's about an 1/8 inch away from being flush. And I don't work in 1/8's.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Ha, I looked up the site and I see its flush if the front of the saw is against the wall but not if the side of the blade is against the wall. That's what I was picturing when you mentioned that. If it had been it would've been great to get urinal waste stub outs cut flustered to the wall..... Oh well we can dream right lol.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

JWBII said:


> Ha, I looked up the site and I see its flush if the front of the saw is against the wall but not if the side of the blade is against the wall. That's what I was picturing when you mentioned that. If it had been it would've been great to get urinal waste stub outs cut flustered to the wall..... Oh well we can dream right lol.



Yeah, that would be sweet. It's awsome for Carrier rods tho, they make a M12 bandsaw not too. that is on my wish list.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah my apprentice has the m12 one. It's a good tool, cuts up to 1 1/2 I think, carrier bolts, and plenty of other uses.

The multi tool gets a whole lotta use and I'm sure with the right blade it will cut copper flush to a wall too. He also has the PVC cutters and they work well too.

I'll be getting some of the m12 lineup here soon I just happen to be a dealt fan and really prefer one type but oh well. The dewalt's feature of turning the blade of their sawzalls are by far a superior feature.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

No hub gun ??? U mean the 12v driver ?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No hub gun ??? U mean the 12v driver ?



I have a No-Hub Driver that has 60lbs and 80lbs torque. It's the bees knees.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

In the pic??


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> In the pic??


No, it's not in the pic, it was probably in my tool bag. If you do no-hub it's worth every penny.


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

im so jealous


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

NORTHSTAR said:


> im so jealous



I'll get a pic of my updated collection next time I pull it out.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

All my cordless Milwaukee have been POS tools. Batteries suck, and tools don't hold up.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Will said:


> All my cordless Milwaukee have been POS tools. Batteries suck, and tools don't hold up.


 I agree.... Garbage.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I bought the 12 volt copper tubing cutter when it first came out because I was intrigued. It took a crap the first time it saw water. What good is a copper cutter that can't get wet????

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

jmc12185 said:


> I agree.... Garbage. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


That do you use?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

jmc12185 said:


> I bought the 12 volt copper tubing cutter when it first came out because I was intrigued. It took a crap the first time it saw water. What good is a copper cutter that can't get wet???? Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Any tool takes a **** when it gets wet....


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Any tool takes a **** when it gets wet....


 Than what's the point of it??? With new installs a regular tubing cutter is much faster and that's the only time your cutting pipe with absolutely no water in it. I thought it would come in handy for close quarters but again, it's always going to have contact with some water, even if it's minimal.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

The only cordless I use is my 18 volt Makita drill and impact driver. Everything else is power.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

jmc12185 said:


> Than what's the point of it??? With new installs a regular tubing cutter is much faster and that's the only time your cutting pipe with absolutely no water in it. I thought it would come in handy for close quarters but again, it's always going to have contact with some water, even if it's minimal. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


med gas boys med gas it is faster than standard cutter in a average day when you make multiple cuts and it fits in tight places I use one all the time. Also keep the cutter on the upper side of the pipe that will help with wet condions.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The 18v Milwaukee is better, but the 12v line is crap.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

jmc12185 said:


> The only cordless I use is my 18 volt Makita drill and impact driver. Everything else is power.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Impressed with my 18 volt Makita drill and driver. I have drilled hundreds of 1-1/4" holes with paddle bits on several repipes. My drill has been burning hot several times from this and keeps going. The driver has been used and abused as well and has not skipped a beat. 
When they dump I will replace with the same.


----------



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

I love my dewalt 18v impact drill/ driver I got all the attachments for it works like a dream and the 12v milwaukee cordless sawszall is great for tight spots. For anything serious I use power tools. Anybody ever try using a chopsaw for cutting PVC on a repipe


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I have both Bosch and Milwaukee Bosch is kicking Milwaukee's ass. All my 12v Bosch tools. Work better stronger and last longer


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Just bought the 12 volt cordless hammer drill today faster than I expected.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

That's a Milwaukee cordless hammer drill


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> Just bought the 12 volt cordless hammer drill today faster than I expected.


I haven't had any major issues with my Milwaukee tools.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> I haven't had any major issues with my Milwaukee tools.


i haven't except the hacksaw the barring got wet and now is loud and ruff also the switch is going bad


----------



## triadplumber (Jul 14, 2012)

i have the exact collection except for the bandsaw. the new brushless drills are amazing. i wish they would soon release a brushless hackzall.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

i love my 12v hackzall and impact driver ....


----------

